# Help Im a screw up.. PLZ



## Timeless513 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well i will start off saying that i was an idiot came into a parking lot a little to fast and didnt see a median in the very beginning and hit it and messed up my oil pan now.
Its an SR20DET swapped s13

I had two mechanics that happen to live right next door come look at it they told me that the oil pan was probably pushed up against the fly wheel and that i needed to pull the engine and as long as everything internal was fine that all i would have to do was replace the oil pan.
The big problem im having is that i dont have the money to pay someone else to pull my engine and replace the oil pan so intern im going to have to do it myself i know pulling an engine is not the easiest thing in the world but im going to have to do it i have a few people that can kind of direct me if any problems arise i was just wondering where i should begin i have the front mount intercooler pulled off and the radiator. I have the wiring harness all pulled back and off of the engine. and i have the hood off. If i could just get a little bit of guidance i would greatly appreciate it


----------

